# The Soul Reaver Scarecrow



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's yet another project I'm working on this year - The Soul Reaver Scarecrow. I was inspired for this piece both by Pumpkinrot and this wonderful piece of art from Joseph Vargo found on the inside cover of the CD House of Nightmares (a joint between Nox Arcana and Buzz-Works).

Here's the art piece:










And my inspired sketch (my scanner isn't working right right now so bare with the photo of the sketch):










And here's my valiant start:



















Word of advice, if you're gonna carve foam pumpkins make sure its actually a Funkin from Michaels otherwise you're most likely in for a lot of work. The inside of this bad boy was not hollow and I had to carve most of the interior by hand scraping it out.

It needs some more black paint on the inside and some dry brushing of orange on the outside. In addition gonna enlongate the stem and add some veiny vines. Lots of work ahead but I'm also a little ahead of schedule.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Aaaaawwwwweeeeeeesome!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

OMG this looks sweeet! Great job TM!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Beter get cracking TM. 10/31 is upon us.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good TM!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great start ...the sketch is awesome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats pretty sick looking.. cant wait to see the completed prop.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

This is gonna be good...Where did you get the pumpkin, Michaels doesn't have odd shaped ones like that in Houston.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nevergoback said:


> This is gonna be good...Where did you get the pumpkin, Michaels doesn't have odd shaped ones like that in Houston.


Got it from my local grocery store on a whim - pretty sure Walbaums is a local chain up here. Great pumpkin as long as you don't mind having to hollow out the inside yourself - solid foam through and through.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A valiant start indeed! This should make for a uniquely scary prop.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Love it! great job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Picture update, nearly done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, now that's something I would _not_ want to come upon suddenly in either a dark alley or dark graveyard


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, LOVE this guy!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome! I grow giant pumpkins (seriously) and usually display a few 900lbs and up for halloween, this would be a great addition to our display....no time this season, but it is on my list for next year.
Great job!


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

absolutely love this guy! The mouth and eyes do it all for me!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Just need to finish his scythe which I haven't started on. But hey, the way I figure I got bigger fish to fry and if I run out of time I can stick another branch on the other side. Should be able to whip up the scythe though in a couple hours tops with dry time for the paint and stuff.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wicked cool! I really really like the face on that. The size of the eyes and the way the creepy smile goes around the sides of the eyes. Awesome!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i know this is a year old, but its is freaking wicked beyond anything i have ever seen


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

The green lights really make it creepy!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

yea, i would kill for a vid tutorial


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How did I miss this last year? So Terrormaster any pics of the final product? He was looking good in the last pics you posted.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! Looks very creepy!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't build the armature very wind resistant and he became a victim by morning.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

hey, did you black the inside a bit, becasue in one of the pics with the red light face, it has like a grainy black inside lit up, i beleive that is what does it for me, also did you have a kit to carve the face, i mean i i could never free hand carve somthing that bad @$$, i love it, hands down the best pumpkinhead


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The scarecrow died?!?!? NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

That photo in red is beautiful.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

it is, no offence, but i have the pic as my desktop.. i really want to know about the black in his eyes, this is art, i mean yea, i think i have a crush on it OMG lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oohh! Scarecrow got a booboo. I hope he's back up and stronger than ever next year. He quite scarey looking.


----------

